# 2%, net 10 days



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Does anyone give a % discount to commercial (and/or residential) customers? Do they expect it? 

At what point do you "cut off" the discount? For instance, we charge finance charges when the account is 30 days old - or the next billing cycle. It's easy to figure to out - if we haven't been paid by the time we generate new statements, the customer is billed a finance charge.

For discounts, do you accept the discounted pay if the check arrives after the 10th day? Maybe postmarked 10 days. What if it's blatent - and a customer takes the 2%, but they paid in 15 days. How have you handled this?


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*No Discount Here*

You bid the price & they signed a contract & now you want to give them a discount  . All my commerical accounts have a payment DUE date & that's all that matters. I know some will think it's a good idea but if you are good at sending bills on time then they will pay on time  . Just make sure you have a bill payment plan in your contract.


----------

